# When Was The Doubleheader No Longer The Norm?



## Damaged Goods (Dec 12, 2020)

Two fer the price of one.  Yessuh.

During the 50s and 60s, it seems that there was an afternoon twin-bill almost every Sat. or Sun. for your team and even natl. holidays.

In addition, there were twi-night twin-bills during the week.  Games started at 6pm, lasted 2.5 hrs. each with 20 minute intermission.  You could be home by midnight.

This practice may have lasted well beyond the 60s but I wasn't following the game that closely then.  At some point, they started two games on the same date but you had to pay twice.


----------



## KenMill (Dec 30, 2020)

Much of a franchises' income comes from ticket sales in baseball. 2-for-1s is an instant loss for any owner. Sure, small markets may try it as a gimmickl. but most large markets (who make more from the ticket directly), will prefer to go as it is. Don't try to change baseball; it's always behind the social times and that won't change.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 30, 2020)

Seems to me that baseball did change in many ways, one of which was to eliminate the double-header.  The double-header was more than a gimmick.  As stated in the OP, they were commonplace.   Of course it's all about the money.  When Ted Williams was the highest-paid ballplayer $67,500 (1955) teams were more willing to appease the fan with promotions like double headers.

I recall one of the Orioles' owners in the 50s saying that he breaks even with avg. attendance of 13,000.


----------



## Victor (Jan 2, 2021)

Television stations may not want to broadcast 2 games in a row. Most revenue is from TV rights
not ticket sales now. Fans won't watch 5-6 hours straight. Too boring.
 Also, maybe the players union opposes it. (Too much stress for 1 day.)


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't recall them ever telecasting both games, just the first one.

So true what you say about TV revenue being main income source today.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 7, 2021)

WPIX and WOR broadcasted Yankees and Mets games in the 1960s.  Occasionally they presented both games of a double header. Sadly, the game has changed much since the strike zone was made smaller in 1970 and MLB made a rule about extending the time between innings to 3 minutes in order to present more commercials. Back in the 1950s and 60s it was not unusual for a game to be completed in less than 2 hours.  I think it was the 1908 World Series where the length of the average game was 1:26.  Sure would be great to have the game played that way again.


----------

